# Rabbits or soil??



## Dean1969 (Aug 11, 2020)

Need help w identification of this damage and possible solutions. Thanks.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Go tug on that grass and see if it pulls up easily to determine structural integrity. Report your results here. Better (clearer and closer) photos are desired.


----------



## BadDogPSD (Jul 9, 2020)

Rabbits will leave little round calling cards.


----------



## Dean1969 (Aug 11, 2020)




----------

